# Could: Podía / Podría



## Cassiel

Hola,

Soy nuevo en el foro, aunque habitual de la página, mi problema es el siguiente:

*could *es el pasado de *can *: pudo/podía (o sabía)
*could *también significa posibilidad: podría

Entonces, como traduciría las siguientes oraciones:

Could you speak Japonese? : 
¿Podías hablar Japonés?
ó
¿Podrías hablar japonés?

Could she finish her work? : 
¿Pudo ella terminar su trabajo?
ó
¿Podría ella terminar su trabajo?

Como veis los significados son bastante diferentes, uno es tiempo pasado y otro futuro  

Gracias.


----------



## Maruja14

Hola Cassiel, bienvenido/a.

En el caso de "Could you speak Japonese?", en español creo que la traducción correcta es "¿Sabías/Sabrías hablar japones?. En inglés utilizan "can" para "cosas que sabes hacer". Por ejemplo nadar, hablar otro idioma, etc. Nosotros solemos utilizar el verbo "saber" para este tipo de cosas. Lo que ya no sé decirte es si sería: "¿Sabrías hablar japonés? o ¿Sabías hablar japonés?. Supongo que depende del contexto.

Con la otra frase me pasa lo mismo. Aunque aquí sí veo el uso de "poder".

EDITO: Creo que me quedo con el "sabrías", "podrías", en cualquier caso.


----------



## VORTEGO

Yo creo que la traducción correcta sería : ¿Podrías hablar Japonés? 

A ver que dice la gente.


----------



## Maruja14

VORTEGO said:
			
		

> Yo creo que la traducción correcta sería : ¿Podrías hablar *j*aponés?
> 
> A ver que dice la gente.


 
¿Podrías hablar japonés?. Yo lo veo como si le estuvieses pidiendo el favor de que hablase en japonés.


----------



## zelan

Yo es que creo que está diciendo eso en realidad:
¿podrías hablar japonés que no te entiendo?


----------



## Maruja14

zelan said:
			
		

> Yo es que creo que está diciendo eso en realidad:
> ¿podrías hablar japonés que no te entiendo?


 
Sí, también yo lo podría entender de esta manera, depende del contexto. Como pidiendo un favor...

¿Esa es la intención en el inglés original?


----------



## Yolandasiatica

Depende del contexto, porque si dices:

"Could you speak Japanese while you were in Japan?", es obviamente un pasado, pero en otra frase del tipo "Could you speak Japanese in front of our guests?" sería condicional, refiriéndose a una acción hipotética que aún no se ha dado.

Puedes decir, con la misma variedad de significado:

- I could play the piano very well when I was 15 (pude)

- I could play the piano at his wedding if you want me to (podría)

Saludos,

Yolanda


----------



## Pumpkin72

Creo que es "podrías".

Quizá un nativo habría dicho "did you speak" para expresar "podías" o "pudiste", y así eliminar la ambigüedad, pero eso mejor nos lo pueden aclarar ellos.



			
				Yolandasiatica said:
			
		

> I could play the piano very well when I was 15 (pude)


Me suena mejor "I would play" = "solía tocar", "tocaba". Aquí también nos puede echar una mano un nativo.


----------



## Maruja14

Yolandasiatica said:
			
		

> - I could play the piano very well when I was 15 (pude)


 
Pude tocar el piano muy bien cuando tenía 15 años.

Me suena rara esta frase. Cuando se pone así en pasado, parece que "pudiste hacerlo pero no lo hiciste", es decir que realmente "no sabías tocar el piano cuando tenías 15 años".

¿No sería mejor "podía"?


----------



## Inés06

De acuerdo con Maruja: cuando tenía 15 años, sabía (o podía) tocar el piano.


----------



## zelan

¿Entonces  lo traduces como pude o como " yo sabía tocar el piano cuando tenía 15 años"( pero ahora no sé porque se me ha olvidado)?


----------



## Maruja14

zelan said:
			
		

> ¿Entonces lo traduces como pude o como " yo sabía tocar el piano cuando tenía 15 años"( pero ahora no sé porque se me ha olvidado)?


 
Je, je, nos estamos volviendo locos nosotros mismos. Sí, posiblemente se te ha olvidado, si no se te hubiera olvidado dirías:

"Ya sabía tocar el piano cuando tenía 15 años"


----------



## zelan

jaja ,quería decir que es sabía, no podía o pude.
pero a mí la duda que me queda es ,¿ los nativos lo usan?


----------



## achx

were you able to speak japanese when you were in Japan?

could you speak Japanese? I don´t understand you


----------



## Maruja14

zelan said:
			
		

> jaja ,quería decir que es sabía, no podía o pude.
> pero a mí la duda que me queda es ,¿ los nativos lo usan?


 
No entiendo tu pregunta ¿qué nativos usan qué?, ¿nosotros o ellos?


----------



## zelan

a ver, la pregunta era como traducir: could you speak japanese?
Los angloparlantes utilizan could you speak japanese para decir si tu hablabas antes japonés, o lo dicen de otra manera para que no haya confusión con la frase. Aunque parece que podría ser las dos cosas, A lo mejor ellos no tiene duda porque si quisieran decir si tu hablabas antes japonés , dirían :did you speak japanese? o were you able to speak japanese? en lugar de decir could you speak japanese?.No sé si me explico.

¿Utilizaría un inglés esa frase para preguntar si tu hablabas japonés o sólo la utilizaría para pedirte que hablaras japonés?


----------



## Maruja14

zelan said:
			
		

> a ver, la pregunta era como traducir: could you speak japanese?
> Los angloparlantes utilizan could you speak japanese para decir si tu hablabas antes japonés, o lo dicen de otra manera para que no haya confusión con la frase. Aunque parece que podría ser las dos cosas, A lo mejor ellos no tiene duda porque si quisieran decir si tu hablabas antes japonés , dirían :did you speak japanese? o were you able to speak japanese? en lugar de decir could you speak japanese?.No sé si me explico.
> 
> ¿Utilizaría un inglés esa frase para preguntar si tu hablabas japonés o sólo la utilizaría para pedirte que hablaras japonés?


 
Pues es una buena pregunta, a ver si nos la aclara alguien que sepa...


----------



## adremd

Cassiel said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro, aunque habitual de la página, mi problema es el siguiente:
> 
> *could *es el pasado de *can *: pudo/podía (o sabía)
> *could *también significa posibilidad: podría
> 
> Entonces, como traduciría las siguientes oraciones:
> 
> Could you speak Japonese? :
> ¿Podías hablar Japonés?
> ó
> ¿Podrías hablar japonés?
> 
> Could she finish her work? :
> ¿Pudo ella terminar su trabajo?
> ó
> ¿Podría ella terminar su trabajo?
> 
> Como veis los significados son bastante diferentes, uno es tiempo pasado y otro futuro
> 
> Gracias.


 De los dos, me gusta mejor:  «¿Pudo ella terminar su trabajo?» si te entiendo bien.   Y la oración de japonés me suena rara en inglés.

A continuación va mi intento y mi sugerencia:

Do you speak Jap*a*nese, Spanish, English?  Esto me suena mejor.   
¿Puedes/Sabes hablar japones? 

Also, how about this, Can you speak Japanese, too (Are you able to speak Japanese as well)?  ¿Puedes/Sabes hablar japonés, también?

Or, Could you say something to me in Japanese? (I didn't want to say, Could you speak Japanese to me (please).  Doesn't sound right.).  «¿Podrías hablarme (sólo "poder" y no "saber") en japonés, por favor?»  O « ¿podrías hablarme japonés para que te entienda?

****

Cassiel, did you see these sentences written somewhere or were you trying to translate them (sólo curiosidad)?

****

I'm going to think of some sentences using "could" where it could be the past tense version or conditional.


----------



## zelan

thank you, I think now it's clear for me.I understand that you only use it to ask someone to do something.


----------



## Cassiel

Vaya parece que he formado un pequeño lio con mi pregunta. 



			
				adremd said:
			
		

> Cassiel, did you see these sentences written somewhere or were you trying to translate them (sólo curiosidad)?


 
En realidad esas sentencias me las invente a raíz de estudiar el verbo *could*, me parece que el problema es que son demasiado ambiguas y que deberían especificar un poco más el contexto.



			
				achx said:
			
		

> were you able to speak japanese when you were in Japan?
> 
> could you speak Japanese? I don´t understand you


 
Creo que lo que ha dicho _achx_ sería una forma más correcta de preguntar para que no existiera ambiguedad.


----------



## _Izartxo_

jaja, vaya cacao que nos estamos haciendo. Bueno, yo creo que hay que tener en cuenta más que la traducción literal la competencia linguística, es decir, que por mucho que una palabra tenga una traducción que se asemeje en otro idioma no tiene porque usar en el mismo contexto.


----------



## Reina140

Estoy muy confudida sobre las dos.  ¿Alguien podría me explicar la differencia entre las dos?


----------



## Carrie2

Well, you probably know already that "podía" is the imperfect and "podría" is the conditional. The problem is that in English, "could" covers both meanings. Try thinking of "was able to" (past, so it corresponds to the imperfect) and "would be able to" (conditional) instead, that should help you differentiate between them.


----------



## Reina140

Gracias Carrie!


----------



## mhp

Without a context (or at least a concrete sentence), it is almost impossible to say more than then the obvious. Give an example sentence of why you feel confused.


----------



## natasha2000

I think that Carrie explained it very well!

But, if you have any more doubts about some example in particular... As mhp said, give us an example...


----------



## mjhz

I too have a question regarding the differences between podia and podria.  for example, "podia habernos avisado", vs "nos podria haber avisado".  
(I don't know how to type accent marks... please correct any mistakes. thanks!)


----------



## ismael37

mjhz said:


> I too have a question regarding the differences between podia and podria. for example, "podia habernos avisado", vs "nos podria haber avisado".
> (I don't know how to type accent marks... please correct any mistakes. thanks!)


 
In this example both are correct:

Cuando llegamos a su despacho nos dijeron que la reunion con el director estaba cancelada. Podia habernos avisado / nos podria haber avisado y no hubieramos/habriamos perdido el tiempo.

Pero:

No podia avisarnos porque su telefono estaba averiado (talking about the past)
No podria avisarnos si su telefono estuviera averiado (talking about now or a hypothetical situation in the future)

[Sorry about the accents]


----------



## Washingtonmex

Podía and podría have confused me as well. Then I realized that podía is the first and third person singular of  poder - to be able.  Cuando yo era joven, podía cantar como un pájaro.  I would go if I had the money.  Podría ir si tuve el dinero.  
Correct me if I am wrong.  Alberto


----------



## Outsider

Washingtonmex said:


> Podía and podría have confused me as well. Then I realized that podía is the first and third person singular of  poder - to be able.  Cuando yo era joven, podía cantar como un pájaro.  I would go if I had the money.  Podría ir si tuviera el dinero.


In some cases, _podía_ and _podría_ are interchangeable. This is not the case with all verbs, but it happens with certain modal verbs, including _poder_.

Read the section under the title "Verbos modales: poder, deber, querer, saber".


----------



## Washingtonmex

Gracias outsider. I went to the section you recommended, but I cannot read German.
Is there a spanish grammar text that would explain it?  Alberto


----------



## Outsider

It's not all in German. Search for the title I wrote, and you will find quotes in Spanish, at the end of the page.


----------



## Sprite901

Maruja14 said:


> Sí, también yo lo podría entender de esta manera, depende del contexto. Como pidiendo un favor...
> 
> ¿Esa es la intención en el inglés original?



Entonces creo que traduce a "would"--la usamos para pedir un favor o indicar algo un poco más hipotético que "could"


----------



## tanojuliano

La primera afirmacion dependiendo del contexto se traduciria: *Podrias hablar Japónes? *


----------

